# Sag Bay Get together????



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

What do you guys think about a get together on Sag Bay this winter?? Of course as well as Hubbard Lake. I am usually up to date on wherre the bit is on the bay. Maybe if enough interest is shown we should try it??? your feelings????


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm ready!!!! Lets go now!!!!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah, lets do it. Of course we've been having some awfully warm weather, ice conditions might not be all that good....


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm in....Auger is sharp, hooks are sharp, Heater is clean and ready, Warm clothes are clean and ready...Lets go


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey you guys lets wait a couple months what do ya think??? lolol Everyone is getting excited! ME TO


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll go, after I get done hunting.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

i can be there in 10 minutes


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

sounds good to me ive been waiting for one closer to home.
hey dugfish ill beat ya there i only have less than 5 min.see ya out there.
jeff


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Count me and My buddie Jeff in. We always fish the bay and would be willing to hook up.

Grizzly.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm in. ATV is ready, rest of the gear too. Walleyes or Perch ?,....mmmmmmmmmmm,.....maybe both !?!


Whale


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

with this cool front moving thru lets hope for some good ice by early to mid next week


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

"you can wish in one hand and sh*t in the other
then see wich one fills faster


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Sound like fun. when we get some safe ice lets get a date!!!


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Is anyone welocome? New to the site last year, but would like to get in on a couple of these outings.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yep, everyone is welcomed! come on out and have some fun.... all we need now is ice, lol...


THINK ICE !!!!

steve


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

My neighbors think I'm crazy as it is. I had my shanty set up in my yard last week letting it get good and dry, also put a little wax on the poles to ease operation.

I can't wait until first ice.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Maybe the hurricane will whip us up a solid 4" and we can go Sunday?????


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Love to do it! No ATV or snowmobile. Can I hitch a ride out, if needed?


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Man this post is killing me. I cant wait till the safe ice is on the Bay. Lastyear was probably the best year as far as numbers of fish. Our best day was 38 fish for 4 guys and were releasing walleyes buy 9:00 am. We put alot of effort into fishing lastyear and hope we can have good ice again this year. Davew731 im sure we can find a way to get you out for this outing. Really looking forward to the hard water season. 

Grizzly. To the guys up in pinnconing, If I lived where you did I would be divorced and out of a Job for sure. Lucky dogs.

Its about 40 minutes for us to get to Franks from sanford.


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought all you "ice nuts" might like this.
I took this photo straight out of Linwood road last winter.
Does anyone remember this?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

'' I'm ready'' How about you Chad


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Am I ready!!!! You gotta be kiddin. Come on ice 

chad1


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

You guys can count me in. Got one quad and one snowmobile.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm in and probably my bother


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Still in just hoping can get a ride ut with somebody unless i can talk ym uncleinto going I think we should all chip in like 2 or 3 bucks and biggest fish wins the money JUst an idea lol


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

If my buddy doesn't happen to go, I will deffinately take you up on the offer! THANKS!!!....Patch


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

im in If I can get a ride!!!!


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Keep me posted. I don't have any transportation for the bay, but would be more then happy to pay for gas, bait, food, whatever - for a ride out and back. I desperately want to trry fishing the bay for walleyes.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

We have seen great intererest so far. Thats great. As for the guys with no wheels to get out. I have hopes that we can run a shuddle, especially easy if we have a couple dog sleds. The more the marrier. Of course like we said before its hard to set a date on the bay ice until we see a better story of what the winter has in store for us. Have to see some good safe ice notice I said good. Which means ice we don't have to worry about going through on. Want everyone to be safe as can be. Hoping for everyone to have a good experience out there. Nels


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

If I go, I will help shuddle some members out. Don't know how they will get back tho. Just kidding.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

You mean, if I catch a ride out with slowpoke, I may have to stay out there for hours, waiting for someone else to bring me back?

  Gee, that would be too bad....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Dave; Think of all the extra fishing time you would have.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Ice is getting closer by the day. Couple more weeks MAYBE. Am looking forwart to hubbard gettogher, fishing Houghton a couple times and by then we should have good enough ice on the bay. I hope. Skeeter


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Can't wait ...


----------



## AJ Peacock (Dec 3, 2003)

I love to tag along, don't have transport though. Willing to bring a big batch of venison chili.

Later,


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

Count me in, just set the place. I have a couple of sleds to haul out gear and people
Tom


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Looks like its going to be a good turnout.Should be fun.

hoffie


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

For all of the guys that don't have a way out to the fishing destination don't worry I think with this kind of turnout there will be a fair number of machines to keep you from walking.
I know I will help out with rides.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Count Me in Skeeter! Hope You don`t mind a fellow WC`er tagging along! Let Us know when. Glad to see You`re feeling better- lets get some Eye`s! Bob WC#253.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

If some member's have the flip style shanties, they can sit in those while being pulled by a machine  Even if my dad don't go, i'm pretty sure that he would let me borrow it. "If" I can get it, and "IF" he don't go, I would be more than willing to help out in dragging other peoples' arse's out on the bay


----------

